# He Can't Win



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

In less than a hour the President is scheduled to address the nation concerning a new plan/strategy for Iraq. The democrats announced they have appointed someone to give a response to the President immediately after he is finished. Why on earth would they do that unless they intend to oppose anything this President says or does whether he is right or wrong. Osama must be rubbing his hands together in glee.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Gohon ...

I don't suppose there is any reason for any of us to expect them to do different now.

It has been clear for a long time ...

No matter what GWB does or says, they promptly align on the opposing side.

All we have heard for them is, "Not enough Troops" ... "Not enough Troops" ... "Not enough Troops"

Now GWB brings in new Military Leaders and a New Plan to bring in more Troops ...

I'd simply say the Democrates are "Right on Schedule"


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Everyone needs to take note of the fact that whether the Iraqis step up and take charge or NOT ...

The Iraqis success or failure ... will not change the fact that we are at War, becuase Islam is at War with us.

If we turn Iraq over to Radical Islam ... we have lost a Foot-hold and given them a Spring-board.

If Ted Kennedy and Harry Reid and crew could bring himself to admit it and dump the GWB hatred, I have to believe even they understand that Basic, Fundamental TRUTH.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

My thoughts exactly guys. It was stated many times that more troops are needed. They created their elitist commission to come up with advice and they all agreed to more troops. It seems to me they took that stand to oppose GWB only figuring he wouldn't do it. Now he has and they want no ties to anything that might fail. Ultimately they want this whole war to fail, they only see it as a benefit to them.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

This speech was released ahead of time. I heard on numberous news shows that the Prez would call for 21 - 22 k more troops, even the units involved, admit his mistakes etc.

The dems could issue their response right after because they had a couple days to read it and formulate their response.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

The entire speech is never released ahead of time. Only some of the talking points are released to the press in a separate form but the bulk of the speech and the main thrust are not released. President Reagan never even released all of his speech to his own staff because of leaks. Often he would simply make a notation of "insert" at various points on his speech and keep what he intended to insert to himself until the cameras started to roll. That 21-22,000 troop buildup has been in the news for months, coming from the infamous Iraq study group. Until last night no one knew what the President had made up his mind to do. No.......... even if the President said all troops would be withdrawn by midnight Sunday they would oppose it. Sadly, that's the only game they know how to play and they don't give a damn what it costs you and I.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

All things aside, I sure hope it works! But there is no question that we have to put more pressure on the Iraqi's to run Iraq and if they can't do it we sure as hell can't do it for them. Iraqi's control the destiny of what their country will look like in 5 years, 10 years, 20 years......we can only help them in the short term and the short term is getting too long.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Iraqi's will never be ready to take over because their is no such thing as an Iraqi.

I think this is our exit strategy we need the extra troops to gurd our flanks as we retreat? Or invade IRAN!!!!!!!!!!

You wait and see by this summer talk of the Iraqi's making no progress will start to emerge.

Funny thing I hear Patriot missle batterys are being deployed????????? Maybe we are getting ready to go after IRAN, the plot thickens!!!!!


----------

